# Tappan



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi all, I just joined here and would like to say hello to everyone. I used to fish Tappan alot as a boy and teenager, I hav'nt been there in about 15 years or so. My wife and I just purchased a boat and we both want to start fishing and camping at Tappan again. If anyone could help us out with any info on good places and and ideas, it would be very much appreciated.
We like fishing for walleyes and crappies and a little catfishing now and then.
I hope to meet some new friends here, from what I've read everyone seems very nice. Thank you all, I hope to see some of you on the lake. Paul


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Welcome Paul!!!  You will learn a lot on this forum!!plus a great bunch of people!! Let's hope spring gets here early!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF!
Stop in and see fellow OGFer Jim Corey.
He owns Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle on route 250,right on Tappan Lake.
He will give yu a wealth of information on how to find fish on Tappan.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello and welcome.  
Lewis is right Corey is the man on Tappan and walleye and 
saugeye and cats and bass and...........................


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome for sure! I live not too far from Tappan, but don't fish it much. Maybe we will run into each other there sometime though!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

welcome bees,glad to have ya aboard. plenty of saugeyes but no more walleyes like the good ol days. plenty of fish though. tappen is a decent lake with not much fishing pressure on it as i see it. good catfishing and crappies with plenty of bass. see ya down there some time.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the OGF Bees !! As Lewis suggested, stop in Cripple Creek and ask Jim Corey . He is perhaps the nicest man when it comes to info I have ever met . There are alot of great people out that area , including many OGF members . Good luck to you and thanks for registering on the site. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site man. This is a great site!


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome all, its nice to see there are so many nice people here!!! I look forward to having chats here and maybe running into 
some at the lake. I'm looking forward to the spring and a new fishing season.
Thank You All!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*WELCOME ABOARD* Bees 
Very glad you've joined...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

any body see the ice melt at tapppen /


----------



## white basser (Feb 19, 2005)

yea husky the ice is melting. let's hook up


----------

